# How to have serveral IPv6 VMs behind 1 IPv4 with Proxmox?



## Amitz (May 17, 2014)

Dear all,

I have a server with online.net that comes with 1 IPv4 and a /48 of IPv6. I thought that it would be nice to install Proxmox on the server and to create several VMs for private use with a IPv6 assigned to each. *Please note that this is just for private/hobby purposes*.

What I now wonder is: How do I manage to make the IPv6 VMs reachable via the (shared) main IPv4 of the node itself? So that even visitors without IPv6 access can reach the websites hosted on the VMs? I would like to learn more about this and guess that the answer is NAT.

Unfortunately, I have no idea how to achieve this and would be grateful if you could provide me with some goods hints or point me to tutorials and also give me an idea about the limitations that come with that concept. What will be doable with the IPv6 VMs, what will not be doable? I think this is somehow what Lowendspirit.com does. Is there a way for a hobbyist like myself to do that too?

Thank you very much in advance and with kind regards

Amitz


----------



## earl (May 17, 2014)

If you want to do NAT.. but if I recalled the ipv6 from onlinet.net was somewhat tricky to configure. something about the dibler?

http://www.ameir.net/blog/archives/55-running-proxmox-behind-a-single-ip-address.html/comment-page-1


----------



## Amitz (May 17, 2014)

Oh cool! The link that you have provided already answers a lot of my potential questions! Thanks a lot for this!


----------



## earl (May 17, 2014)

Actually with the latest proxmox v3.2.4.. when creating a CT, you can input IPv6 address directly in the network setting when you are creating the CT..

after the CT is created just add Google's public DNS 2001:4860:4860::8888 on the DNS setting of your newly created CT.. if it's a v6 only CT you can remove the v4 DNS and just use the v6 otherwise you get lag when you do a updates etc.

Previously you had to use a v4 address when creating the CT and vzctl into the container to input the v6..

Here is another good tutorial on v6 only CT.

http://mmaton.com/2014/02/ipv6-only-proxmox-ct/


----------



## Amitz (May 17, 2014)

I have just seen that I posted this topic in the wrong section...

Sorry for this - could a moderator kindly move it to "Questions and Answers"? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 17, 2014)

Moved from "Tutorials and Guides" to "Questions and Answers"!


----------

